# Unterschied zwischen E9 mit und ohne CM



## NCphalon (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

gibt es technische/qualitative Unterschiede zwischen den Varianten der E9 Serie? Also bekomme ich wenn ich ein Netzteil ohne CM kaufe (abgesehen von Leistung und eben CM) dasselbe wie bei einem mit CM oder wurde noch woanders gespart?

MfG


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2014)

Ich bin zwar nicht be quiet!, aber Unterschiede bis auf die Sache mit dem CM gibt es keine


----------



## IronAngel (16. Juli 2014)

Netzteil ohne Cm sollen leicht effizienter sein, weil weniger Widerstand herrscht, aber ich weiss nicht ob das überhaupt messbar ist.


----------



## Abductee (16. Juli 2014)

Wenn du ein halbwegs normales ATX-Gehäuse hast mit Platz hinter dem Mainboardtray, ist ein Netzteil ohne CM optisch die schönere Wahl.

Netzteil mit CM:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netzteil ohne CM:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht ein Strang weg und verschwindet dann hinter dem Mainboardtray.
Beim Netzteil mit CM gehen 3-4 Strängen weg.
Bei einem System wo man eh fast alle Kabeln vom CM braucht, ist das ein sinnloses Gimmick.


----------



## Deeron (16. Juli 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn du ein halbwegs normales ATX-Gehäuse hast mit Platz hinter dem Mainboardtray, ist ein Netzteil ohne CM optisch die schönere Wahl.  Netzteil mit CM: <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=754734"/>  Netzteil ohne CM: <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=754733"/>  Es geht ein Strang weg und verschwindet dann hinter dem Mainboardtray. Beim CM geh ich mit 3-4 Strängen weg. In einem Gehäuse wo man eh fast alle Kabeln vom CM braucht, ist das ein sinnloses Gimmick.



Sorry, aber ich persönlich finde, das die Bilder nicht vergleichbar sind.
Der PC auf dem ersten Bild sieht auch etwas.... Naja... schnell zusammengebaut aus.

Ich muss dir allerdings recht geben: wenn das Gehäuse groß genug ist, kann man sich das Geld für CM sparen.


----------



## Abductee (16. Juli 2014)

Vernünftige Bilder zu finden ist auch nicht so leicht 

Wenn man den Platz hat um den Kabelstrang zu verstecken, ist ein Netzteil ohne CM einfach schöner als eines mit wo auf einer Netzteilseite 3-6 einzelne Kabelstränge rauskommen.


----------



## Cinnayum (16. Juli 2014)

Ich habe vom SP E6 550W ohne CM zu einem SP E9 480W mit CM gewechselt. Seit dem Einbau würde ich mir nur noch NT mit CM kaufen.

Da liegt genauso viel im Gehäuse wie muss und nicht mehr.
Die Kabel stauben nicht sinnlos ein und blockieren den Frischluftweg. Man muss nix hinten irgendwo verstecken und festtüddeln.
Ich finde das einfach nützlich. Auch wenn der NT-Ausgang vllt. etwas unschöner aussieht.



IronAngel schrieb:


> Netzteil ohne Cm sollen leicht effizienter sein, weil weniger Widerstand herrscht, aber ich weiss nicht ob das überhaupt messbar ist.


 
Das E9 480 W CM hat mit 93% maximaler Effizienz den höchsten von be quiet angegebenen Wert aller 3 Serien. (zumindest 400 - 550 W, wo ich nachgesehen habe. Es mag sein, dass irgendein Dark Power Pro noch besser ist. Die waren mir jedoch dann doch zu teuer in der Anschaffung.)


----------



## Deeron (16. Juli 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Vernünftige Bilder zu finden ist auch nicht so leicht
> 
> Wenn man den Platz hat um den Kabelstrang zu verstecken, ist ein Netzteil ohne CM einfach schöner als eines mit wo auf einer Netzteilseite 3-6 einzelne Kabelstränge rauskommen.


 
 

(Schau dir mal die verbaute Hardware bei beiden Gehäusen an... beim ersten Zähle ich alleine 5 Festplatten und ein Laufwerk... beim zweiten ist es eine einzige Festplatte und kein Laufwerk ^^)


----------



## Abductee (16. Juli 2014)

Das macht bei dem Netzteil ohne CM aber keinerlei Unterschied ob ich jetzt noch Peripherie anstecke oder nicht.
Der Kabelbaum ist ja so oder so vorhanden.

Bei dem Netzteil mit CM muss man sich denken, wofür hab ich CM wenn ich eh (fast) alles anstecken muss?


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Juli 2014)

CM bei Netzteilen unter 500W macht mMn. keinen Sinn - man braucht meist eh (fast) alle Kabel und DAS eine Kabel was übrig bleibt kann man auch mal hinterm Mainboardtray verschwinden lassen. 
Und bei Netzteilen ohne CM kommen die Kabel wenigstens alle nah am Mainboardtray raus.


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo NCphalon,

der einzige Unterschied liegt hier im modularen und non modularen Kabelsatz.
Aufgrund des Kabelmanagements liegt auch ein veränderter interner Aufbau zwischen "Standard" und "CM" vor.
Ein Unterschied in Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit liegt hier aber nicht vor.

Hier kannst du alles genau mit einander vergleichen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## pedi (18. Juli 2014)

IMG_0737.JPG - directupload.net

ich möchte keines mit CM. der zweitpc hat eines mit. sieht nicht so schön aus.


----------



## be quiet! Support (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo Pedi,

dein Bild zeigt ein System Power Netzteil. Das System Power Netzteil wird immer ohne Kabelmanagement. 

Dies ist ein E9 mit Kabelmanagement.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------

